# 3 Speed Stick Stingray



## bikemonkey (Dec 10, 2018)

Current listing on CL reads:

_"Nice 76 schwinn stingray 3 speed coaster brake and front wheel hand brake with a stick shift conversion. "_













And it takes one of these...


----------

